# Dog Insurance



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Good morning 

Can anyone tell me whether they know of any dog insurance companies in Spain that will cover a dog 8 years of age, please?
I have looked online, but cannot find the information and tried a Spanish company, but they only insure up to 6 years.

Any help appreciated.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

In the UK I used PetPlan who used to offer unlimited cover for life (i think thats changed now a little) but certainly in the UK you can get really solid pet cover. Its at least 5 or 6 years since I last looked at it in Spain but I found cover just did not compare. Most have strict age limits (and do not renew after that age) as well as relatively small yearly or lifetime limits on what you can claim. The best I recall finding was about 2000 of cover for each illness. So I personally chose not to bother. I have four dogs and felt that its better to save the monthly premium and just pay if they need anything. I would be interested to know if this has changed in recent years.

It's worth pointing out that in general Vet bills in Spain tend to be much smaller than the UK. I remember when one of mine passed away we had 2 weeks of vet visits somedays twice a day, pills, special food, xrays, blood tests, you name it and after all of that the final bill was not much over 200 euros!


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

xicoalc said:


> In the UK I used PetPlan who used to offer unlimited cover for life (i think thats changed now a little) but certainly in the UK you can get really solid pet cover. Its at least 5 or 6 years since I last looked at it in Spain but I found cover just did not compare. Most have strict age limits (and do not renew after that age) as well as relatively small yearly or lifetime limits on what you can claim. The best I recall finding was about 2000 of cover for each illness. So I personally chose not to bother. I have four dogs and felt that its better to save the monthly premium and just pay if they need anything. I would be interested to know if this has changed in recent years.
> 
> It's worth pointing out that in general Vet bills in Spain tend to be much smaller than the UK. I remember when one of mine passed away we had 2 weeks of vet visits somedays twice a day, pills, special food, xrays, blood tests, you name it and after all of that the final bill was not much over 200 euros!


Thanks for your reply.
My dog is insured now for about £270 per annum and he is 8 years old. I tried a Spanish insurer but could not get a quote as I had to have an address in Spain - but I am still in England, waiting to go! I think I will have to telephone around a few Spanish companies to get my answer as I would imagine they do differ. 
It's good to hear that vets bills are not as expensive as in England.
I will keep you informed if I get any information.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Gazeebo said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> My dog is insured now for about £270 per annum and he is 8 years old. I tried a Spanish insurer but could not get a quote as I had to have an address in Spain - but I am still in England, waiting to go! I think I will have to telephone around a few Spanish companies to get my answer as I would imagine they do differ.
> It's good to hear that vets bills are not as expensive as in England.
> I will keep you informed if I get any information.


Please do but have no worries the vets here are equal to those in the uk if not better... many of the drugs are just available in the pharmacy and so much cheaper too than the uk ones who sell them in the vets!

My local vet is a 24 hr hospital and also have a mobile clinic which is a fully equipped surgery in a special van... if i call they come the same day or if i prefer or need urgent attention i go in. For home visits they charge no more and the vet is like the old family gp used to be... stops by to check on the animals if they have been sick all at no cost... all in all excellent here!


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

I had our dog, a Westie, insured by a British run company here in Spain, all I can say is that I might as well have burned the money. The small print in their policy virtually covered nothing, and I found out this when I tried to claim for my dogs left ligament tear, (he is not a breed where this is common,)unlike larger breeds of dog, it was only then I found out they did not cover it.
Vets here in Javea charge pretty reasonably, compared to UK vets, and the medications do tend to be cheaper.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

fergie said:


> I had our dog, a Westie, insured by a British run company here in Spain, all I can say is that I might as well have burned the money. The small print in their policy virtually covered nothing, and I found out this when I tried to claim for my dogs left ligament tear, (he is not a breed where this is common,)unlike larger breeds of dog, it was only then I found out they did not cover it.
> Vets here in Javea charge pretty reasonably, compared to UK vets, and the medications do tend to be cheaper.


Agree. save the money and pay a vet when you need it!


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

xicoalc said:


> Agree. save the money and pay a vet when you need it!


Many thanks for the replies. Once we get to Javea, we will look for a vet to register him with and pay as we go!


----------

